# VPN et Adblock ?



## Deleted member 1120647 (29 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir,

sur mon iPhone 5C j'ai installé un Adblock (éditeur Jennifer Hernandez) qui utilise le VPN ... mais je ne connais pas du tout ce truc et je me pose quelques questions :
- ça sert à quoi un VPN sur un iPhone ?
- est-ce vraiment utile et dans quelles circonstances ?
- peut-on utiliser un adblock sans ça et si oui, lequel ?

Merci et à bientôt !


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (31 Mai 2016)

Personne ?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## woumuin (1 Juin 2016)

Bonjour, 

Les VPN sont des tunnels de communication... et ces tunnels peuvent être chiffrés ! bref, un VPN sert alors à protéger vos communications sur internet


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (1 Juin 2016)

Merci pour la réponse ! Et j'ai oublié de dire que ça me va très bien comme idée ;-)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

